# re-scape of a 30 cube that was never really scaped



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, got a wild hair up my backside a few years ago and took my 3 girls out to get a fish tank.
Looked high and low for an affordable, but stylish tank that was more then 10 or 20 gallons, I was told it was easier for beginning fish keepers to set up larger tanks, more room for error.

Walked into a PetSmart in Avondale AZ and out jumped a 30 gallon Oceanic Cube, maple on Clearance, that was the tank for me, Maple is my wood of choice and most of my house is done in maple.
Got it for $149, plus the price of the HOB filter, Turquoise Gravel and some plastic octopus, Clam Shell and piece of reef that my daughters all picked out, I was just happy to set up a tank, didn't care too much how ugly they were gonna make it, they were happy.

I Saw some aquatic plants there and asked the clerk if it was better to put plants in with the fish "it seems more natural and logic tells me that it would be a better, more healthy environment for the fish" and the clerk said "sure, why not"

So the dialogue went something like this.

"Do the plants need any special substrate, or can I plant them in this turquoise gravel"
"no, they don't need anything special"
"What about plant food"
"no, they don't need it"
"Why does this Seachem have some Flourish for plants"
"Well, I guess you can get that and follow the directions on the bottle, it can't hurt"

I just was not satisfied with that answer so I also walked out of there with a copy of TFH and to my luck, there was Rhonda Wilson (who I later found out hosted the site of my local club and have since become friends with her) and Amano, both with articles on plants. so over the next couple of days after setting up the tank with some Pennywort, a Brazilian sword and some other non aquatic plants PetSmart sold me, I was just watching them melt away (except the sword, it did great) so I started reading the articles by both Rhonda and Amano in the magazine and then started online to all the sites that were advertised in the mag and:

*I WAS HOOKED*

But only after I had set up the Fish Only Tank With Hideous Decorations and A couple of dying plants and one happy sword plant.

Well, I focused my addiction on many a tank since, but have never gotten back to this 30 cube, and what a shame because it is one of the nicest tanks I own.

Last night about 10pm, I got my stuff together
Filter








Subtrate system








Old ugly tank way past due for a change now empty








My help








The start and basic idea.
I am already thinking of how to change the rock in the front right (or left from the side view).
Maybe try to break it down a bit or break it up alot and go for several smaller rocks instead of the single, I just don't know yet, but the thought has crossed my mind.

Full Frontal








Profile








view from above









It got too late for me to consider planting last night, 2:30am

I did a party for my daughter's 4th b-day this morning, just finishing and heading to play 18, so after that if I have anything left, I will figure what to do with the front rock and start planting.

Thanks All, and now for some planted pics.
As far as equipment, I just hooked it up so it would run, I didn't have anything left to give to this tank last night, so I will do a better job of hiding it.
Going to fill up my co2 tank in a little while today so I can get that going.

Cords and wires, I will have to come up with something.
I don't know if a color will work on the back wall still having to look at it from the right, maybe a mirror back will work.
Anyway, that will all be next weekend, because when the co2 is set up, I am done and relaxing for the rest of this Sunday.

FTS from front









closer up on the back left corner









FTS from right side









a little closer on the front rock looking in from the right side.









Plant list 
Ambulia
Riccia
Suswassertang
Rotala rotundifolia 
Blyxa Japonica
Hygro Compacta
Myriophyllum tuberculatum 
hairgrass
Pogostemon helferi

And for now, I am leaving the rock in the front right.
It may grow thick enough behind the rear rock and with just ground cover and low growing plants around the front rock, it might have the appearance of a smaller rock in front.

And if it doesn't and looks really bad still, then it is in an easy place for me to take it out and see what a sledge hammer can do for me.

Thanks for viewing and in advance for any and all comments and suggestions.

Some of you have already seen this on AAPE or ASW, if you have you will realize this is three posts combined into one.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

nice setup, can't wait til it fills in!!


----------



## tirtha1979 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice..... waiting to see the updates.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i like that!!!!! the layout is real neat. see it from both sides


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Goal that is a good re-scape. I like how the rock matches the color of the sand. my only suggestion is that the rock in the front of the first picture looks too symetrical I would break it up into two smaller pieces this would show the sand trail a little better and make it look more balanced. The scape kind of reminds my of the Arizona desert and was thinking of a fish that would look good in there and I would go with a school of featherfin rainbows, they kind of resemble a Poenix. What do your kids think of the new look to "their" fish tank compared to the look before?


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Outstanding!

The rock in the front would look better in two. Over all, this is one very nice scape. It really is different then most would have done.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks all for the comments.

Marimo The kids love it
Marimo and jciotti The more and more I look at it, the more I like the front rock, but the more I would like it in two or three pc's. I am kind of worried that a sledge will break it too much or not enough and I will just be breaking off small pieces to get to a smaller single rock which may look great, OK or like S%$T.
That being said, I do think I am going to go for it. Maybe this weekend.

Here are some planted areal pics that I posted on ASW at the request of a member that look pretty neat.
sorry for the ripple, I did this really quickly and didn't turn off the filter or go for optimal lighting.
Next time I have the light and filter off for a water change, I will try to get a better pic, but it still looks pretty cool.









The Rotala is starting to grow up a bit, about ready to chop them all off evenly so they can begin to fill in. I have a feeling the look of the Ambulia and Myriophyllum tuberculatum will be kept to those lengths or slightly longer thru the life of the scape, but that will depend on how it looks when the Rotala fills in.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

looks good. id like to see what it will look like in a few months


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

solid steel chisel and a hammer would break the rock nice no need for big hammer at least not yet depends on how anoyed you get with breakin it down with a chisle and hammer (bfh always comes last not first)


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, I soooooooooooo tried that already, this is one solid sucker.


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

go to any hardwear store buy a bit made for steel or realy anything hard wood bits wont work i wouldnt go over a 1/4 drill bit and start to chip from there usualy works


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, if I get to it this weekend, I will consider that as a possibility.
Thanks


----------



## butacska (Mar 1, 2008)

Really nice aquascape, congratulation


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, Against my better judgement,
I got a cold steel chisel and went to down on the rock.
As I thought, it did not break in a way that I would have liked, but it is smaller.

I don't like it the way it is, I have some other rocks left over from it that did not make it into the tank, and I am sure that there will be some changes to it, but I think I will let the plants fill in first.
The side view is the view that I am least satisfied with, so I do plan to add a patch of riccia stones right of the ADA soil into the sand so it doesn't make the rock look like it hangs out of the AS so much.

Sorry for the poor pics, got a bad glare and never did any touch up.
Here is the front view









Side view









And here is the corner view.
This is the view in which I look at it most, 
What it looks like from my chair.
Pretty cool from here, but I think it was better before, but stupid me never got a shot like that.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

I think the rock looks better. just let the plants grow a little more bushier. nice job so far.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

so i take it you like your tank?...lol...i like it alot... what is the fish list?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Not sure.

Amano shrimp
Otto's
Maybe some small cory's
and
Either large school or Tetra, most likely Rummynose Or
Micro Rasbora of some kind
Or 
Dwarf Rainbow
Or
???


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats on having the only setup I remember ever liking in that size tank.
I've always wondered what to do with one of those square tanks. Yours really looks nice.

Some sand dwellers, like Khulis for instance, might be an awesome addition to the tank. 

PS, I noticed a nice looking oceanic nano in the background of one of your earlier pics. I know its the wrong forum, but any chance of seeing a shot of it?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks all, I am still uncomfortable with the newly scaped front rocks, but will wait for plants to fill in to see if it grows on me.

SKSuser, I think you must be talking about my 3 gallon JBJ picotope, it is a Pico Reef tank, here are a few shots.
Earlier stage








newer stages









This one is a little further down the counter, not possible to see in any of the posted shots above and it does have it's own thread somewhere on APC, but for kicks, here it is


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Thats the one.
You've got a nice collection. It must be nice for your kids to have so many neat tanks to look at.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

They love them and always want to get in there and clean them up and do all sorts of stuff, BUT
They just don't have the coordination yet, so I made them a lilttle planted guppy tank that they get to feed and clean and their favorite "Pick out snails with planting tweezers to play with"

Thanks for the kind words.
I have more, but one is ready for a re-scape (75gal), the other is going to be torn down and turned into a REEF tank (29 gal)
I have two 20 long plant holding / grow out tanks that I am going to take down and sell off, just too much for one man to handle.

That is why it took me SOOOOOOOO long to get to do this 30 cube.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

what are those green and brown fine leafed plants called?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

The green one is AMBULIA and the red one is Myriophyllum tuberculatum.


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Dear Goalcreas, I've decided to stop by and say thanks for all your help and provided info. That was really kind of you [smilie=w:
(I am still reading though )

This is such a beautiful tank!!!!!!!! Is it possible to find its own thread any where? 
I mean this one:
[URL]http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff108/goalcreas/picotope/100_0465.jpg[/URL]

I do like the cube's progression too, especially after you smashed those rocks at the front. How is it doing now?

Cheers
:hippie:


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you and your:welcome:

Here is the thread
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/43524-picotope-shrimp-tank-new-scape-my.html

This tank is going thru it's ups and downsout:

Dealing with the always present start up hair algae and diatoms.
Been changing water every other day and still spiking ammonia (due to the use of ADA Aquasoil) so I can't get some otto's and amano shrimp in there to take care of that for me.

Removing it daily though. Dealing with some die off that I have to diligently remove from the tank so as not to promote new algae growth.
This is alot of work ,just so you know but it is very rewarding. Don't get discouraged, you will learn to grow every kind of algae as sure as you will learn how to control it and grow plants.

I have new plants coming in tomorrow so there will be some rearanging going on in this tank and the RED Myro plants are not doing so hot so I have some others that I am getting tomorrow and I am going to thin back the ambulia and grow some Blyxa Abruatii(sp?) behind the Blyxa Japonica.
Gong to add some more Downoi and then I will probably be able to post some update pics by next weekend, I hope rayer:


----------



## manifresh006 (Jul 20, 2007)

Both look nice


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

update
Just got back in town tonight after leaving on Friday.
2 quick snaps. There is GDA on the glass as I just got in and have not done a WC in about 6 days.
This tank EXPLODED over the weekend. I wish I had a snap before the weekend to compare.
The Blyxa Japonica was 2 growing plants on Friday, today it is 4 huge ones 

The Riccia had been trimmed down on Thursday night and now it is fuller then before I trimmed it.
The Blyxa A. has really filled in in the two days I was gone also.

The Dwarf Riccia has not taken off yet, but I am pretty sure when it does (only about 6 days in now) that I will pull out the big riccia.

This tank is planted pretty different now, The P. Sao Palo is not staying, I had no other place to put it however. There ia A. Reneckii that has not fully rooted yet to get up over the rock, it is between the Blyxa A. and the Rotala Green. There is some Rotola rotundfolia to the left of the Rotala green and of course the Blyxa A's were new additions after taking out the ambulia and Myro taburculatum (sp?)

Rocks were changed in front, and all the downoi is now rooted and taking off.

The Hygro compacta took off also over the weekend, it was not that tall, full or green on Friday.


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

I was waiting on this update impatiently and I just had to comment on how much your tank had changed since the picture before. :shock:
It looks great!!! :clap2: I really like that you crushed the stones in the right corner even farther down. I liked it before but now I see why you were not completely satisfied with it. Now it looks even better and I think it will look amazing when all the plants will take off.

Please don’t forget to take more pictures; it is really one very interesting aquascape in progress. :wave:


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you. Yes, I mean to take update photo's but time doesn't always allow it.

I forgot to mention that I added 10 amano's and 3 otto's. One of the Otto's did not make the transition to this tank, so there are now 2, but they are all happy as can be and now GDA is the only algae present.
Oh yeah, 3 olive nerite's also, they are small, but as the grow, I am sure they will keep the glass clean.:-D

I will probably do a WC, some trimming / arranging and and clean up the glass tomorrow (T-ball tonight) and then get some more photo's and close ups and post them up in a day or two.
AND I WILL MAKE SURE TO TURN OFF THE DATE STAMP


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

rayerkay wow your right the tank really did explode since i saw it last!!!! its looking graet


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I feel like I should give you the same curtisey on your tank 

"Worst Tank EVER!!!":-D HAH :boxing:


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

LOL, Thanks for showing up:mrgreen:


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

goalcreas said:


>


this tanks looks like a little garden you would expect to find in a tropical hideaway going down to the beach, there doesnt look like there is even water in there 

awesome job! rayer:


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Why thanks, I like that interpretation, maybe I can use some of that for a title.

What you guys thing about calling it "Tropical Hideaway"


----------



## Madame X (Apr 18, 2008)

I just wanna say, I have the black version of that same tank and you've definitely inspired me. I definitely don't have the eye for aquascaping! My 55 gallon cichlid tank with plastic plants looks better than my planted cube. :mrgreen:

All of your tanks look great. Some day maybe I'll get it figured out.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you so much, and welcome to APC
I am sure after bouncing around here for a while, you will develop an eye for this and get where you want to be soon


----------



## dansbdk (Mar 16, 2008)

"Garden to the Sea! *=>*"


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey, I like that too.
Decisions, decisions.:noidea:

any other suggestions on names?


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Something in this aquascape reminds me of Arboretum. 
Wild, yet neatly organized into the park you can walk through.


----------



## Sparg93 (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks
I wanted to post some updates, the Blyxa's are getting HUGE.
I trimmed the Rotala to just above the rocks so it would be even and now that it is getting full, it will start to grow thick above the rock.
I added some Tonina Manaus, let me say I LOVE THIS PLANT, and it blends in with the Blyxa's so well.

BUT

I was starting to get green water so I have to get that under control before I take pics.
Should be ready tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Pictures man Pictures. I am a visual person :boxing:


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Patients grasshopper.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

OK, here are the latest updates.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

lookin good! what brand is your co2 diffuser?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I see what you mean about the Tonina Manaus. That is beautiful with the blyxa. Very nice!!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

FooFooree, that is a Rhinox 1000, the cheap ADA knock off from EBAY. You can get them in the states now for about $15 or $20, but I still get them from Singapore for a bit less, like $10.50 after ship, but I usually buy in bulk with other people, for just one, I don't think they will go for much less then $14 shipped, but that is probably cheaper then the $15 to $19 plus shipping from state side vendors.
I get them from Aquatic Magic, an APC forum sponsor.

Thank you Tex Gal. Do you have RO water? If you have soft water, you would be able to keep tonina's alive and I will send you some when I have to break this tank down in a few weeks.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

so sad your taking the tank down its just getting started!!!
well there is always the chance something better comes along? idk i still like this one. i might try tonies at some point


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Did I miss something???
Taking the tank DOWN? 
Where? When? How?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I am moving in June.
I am actually starting to fly out Monday's and in Friday's from Phoenix to Orange County, CA.
After the kids are out of School in the beginning of JUNE, I am moving the family home (we are from OC CA so we are going home) and that means all the tanks get torn down and then get set back up in July.

Yes, I set this tank up when I had no intentions of moving, but thre was a change of plans. I am really not liking that I don't get to complete this scape (but it is getting close) and I really HATE LEAVING AAPE, but there is a pot of gold awaiting me at the end of this rainbow, so I gotta go get it.
Plus on the flip side, there is SCAPE which so far seems like an equally great group of folks

I am hosting the May AAPE meeting on the 18th. I will be tearing all the tanks down then and auctioning off most of the GLASS tanks and all the plants and fish.
I might not actually take this one tank down until the very end, because I really want the rotala to crown nicely and for me to get some practice with trimming. I will not be selling this tank since it matches the stand and I love MAPLE, but I am selling off ALL my AGA tanks and my 75 gallon. Keeping all stands, all co2 stuff all lights and most all of everything, just not the tanks, no reason to risk breaking them when I can get a few bucks, then pay a few bucks to get them back.

Anyway, long update for those of you that did not know. 

BTW, I am considering usint the same rocks and sand and AS (well out of a new bag, but same colors and brands) but arranging it a bit different to have some fun with it, I am thinking more of a rock island or valcano type effect, but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh no no no goal!!! you can not sell those plants to anyone but us!!! lol there are a few plants i would like to buy if you dont have a problem with me asking!!! i enjoyed the one i did get so i would like to get more. i know im crazy

well your right about the selling and just getting more lol heck you might just get more tanks then you expect and you can surprise us with more scapes:-D


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

OK Brad, what do you want.
I have no problem hooking you up, you know that.
besides, I will need a source to get some back from when I am ready Ha Ha

Just FYI, you can't grow Tonina species or Erio's unless you have almost pure RO.
They will not survive in water that is much higher then 4dkh, and lower is better.
You might get them to live in a little higher, but they won't look as nice and much higher and they will just turn to much. BUT if you have the soft water, I have some plants for you. JK, most of the other stuff will do just fine. You say your compacta is not growing that fast, give it some time. It takes a bit for the really small clippings like I gave you to grow the roots and anchor. During that time, the leaves are darker almost deep red, but once they rook, they go back to bright green and start exploding so to speak. The little clipping I have in this tank, the one in front is just now starting to take off and it has been planted for about 6 weeks not.
Give it some time and it will be GREAT


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Goal you know i will send them right back to you whe you want them lol no prob.
im thinking of doing a ten just for them so pure distilled will be fine? lol RO is not that easy to buy nor do i have the time to make it or the money lol
i really like everything you have he he i cant find she Blyxa anywhere around here and i hate ordering off line im afraid my credit card will get scammed!!
how easy does that downi? grow i kind think that stuff is neat. and what is that relly tall grass stuff?
oh the nana petite is so cool i got a few more leaves it loves me YAY!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

goalcreas said:


> Thank you Tex Gal. Do you have RO water? If you have soft water, you would be able to keep tonina's alive and I will send you some when I have to break this tank down in a few weeks.


I'll take you up on that offer. I guess I do have soft water. My KH is 1.68 and GH 3.36 I can grow Erios just fine. My only problem child is downoi. This is the 4th time I'm trying it. I just got some from BigStick. I've put it in 3 tanks. If I bomb this time I'll just have to admit I won't be able to have it.

Glad you're on an adventure to move. So sorry your having to tear everything down. I have moved tons of times (near to 40 times). Many of my moves have been long distance moves. I have always taken my tanks. The big tanks I have had crated (with wood). The smaller tanks were just packed well in a heavy box marked "fragile, top load". I've never had one break, or leak. Of course buying new is always fun!!


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

About the tank.
 About your future.
Glad things are looking good. Wishing you well on your journey.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Tex Gal, Brad, give it about 4 weeks then I will be asking for your shipping address (Brad, again, I know but I deleted it already)

SKSuser That is how I feel exactly, thanks for the kind wishes.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Wait Brad, you want which Blyxa? If you are setting up a 10 gallon for the tinina's and erio's, then you can only take the Blyxa Japonica, the Abuertii is growing to the top of this 30 gallon now, a little too big for a 10 gallon, but if you put it into a tall tank, that will work.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

oh goal you see i have many tanks taht are tall...short...long...and stout lol and many more to come. i have another 20-gallon high that im setting up that will have some soil in it so you think they would like that? haha yah i will give you my address again infact the box you sen the others in is still on the table down in the basement with the other tanks lol


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

OK, here are the final shots of the tank before it came down for my move.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I think you should make your plants go back a bit farther on the right side as shown in the pic.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It's too bad you had to take it down, that really turned out well. Did you take any final pictures from the side?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Regrettably, NO

Everything has just been crazy with my move and working in a different state then I am currently living in.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

kakkoii said:


> I think you should make your plants go back a bit farther on the right side as shown in the pic.


Thanks for the suggestion, but this was a tank viewed at two angles (you can't tell in the last photo's posted however) and that just was not what I was after.
Now the tank is down, so it ain't going to happen.


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Oooooh…. 

But on the positive note, hopefully we’ll see many more of your new setups!


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

shame, i was watching this thread. nice turn out hope to see some more lay outs from you in the future!! :-D


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

cassiusclay said:


> shame, i was watching this thread. nice turn out hope to see some more lay outs from you in the future!! :-D


Thanks, keep your eye out, this tank will be the first back up.
I am going to do it similar with the same rocks and going to use the ADA Sarawak sand again, but will do it in a different layout, some of the same plants and some new.


----------

